# Semi bling bling VC installed....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bling at all, 
Its actually really tasteful.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its more bling than the stock one!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I'd call bling if it was chrome with diamond accents around the letters  looks really good.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

it looks nice.....not bling.....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Looks polished, not chromed. Nice job. I give it a 1 outta 10 on the Blinga Blang scale.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I said semi bling bling because check this post--->>>http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29546


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Looks good...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. It would look better if the letters were red to match the oil cap and hoses, IMO.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, what he ^^^ said.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How can I paint the letters


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Get some high heat paint, a small paintbrush, and some patience.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *Get some high heat paint, a small paintbrush, and some patience.  *


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL Jay. OK. Get a small paint roller from an art supply store, put a little paint on it, and roll it on.  Thats 1/16 of the time it would take.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

^^^ yeah and if you spill some you can clean it faster than trying to paint each letter. Oh yeah your engine bay looks really nice and clean what's wrong you don't use your car LOL...j/k looks good.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *^^^ yeah and if you spill some you can clean it faster than trying to paint each letter. Oh yeah your engine bay looks really nice and clean what's wrong you don't use your car LOL...j/k looks good. *


 I use it ever day.....Thanks


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *LOL Jay. OK. Get a small paint roller from an art supply store, put a little paint on it, and roll it on.  Thats 1/16 of the time it would take.  *


 Thanks


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Im jealous i want one 2


----------

